# Hamburg PA show 12/6 (Looking for frogs and etc)



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know of any vendors at the upcoming Hamburg show that might have any of the following:

Wide banded aurotaenia
bumble bee walking toads
mourning geckos

Thanks!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Hamburg is coming up this Saturday. Still looking to see if any vendors might have any of frogs/herps listed above.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone there usually has the geckos. The other two I have not seen there in quite some time.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nick Esposito "The Weird Gecko Guy" usually has mourning geckos.


----------

